
E.W.Dijkstra Archive: Are "Systems people" really necessary? (EWD 1095) - mfukar
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1095.html
======
mfukar
A former associate, in what struck me as an absurd notion, recently questioned
whether so called "systems people" are necessary today. I thought the
contradiction of what the term meant back from EWD's time to today and from
Europe to America will make for an interesting discussion.

